# Aosp build not being Deodex/ed...



## Adam80460 (Jun 7, 2011)

So I am having this issue all of a sudden and I am not to sure how to fix it.. When I compile my build it is not being Deodex. Am I trippin' it always has right. I did make some changes but nothing to drastic. I did set up a Vendor folder mimicking Pete's, I am assuming that the odex/deodex part of the compile is in the android_build directory right?


----------



## doug piston (Jun 10, 2011)

Building a "user" build is not deodexed. lunch full_toro-user for instance will build a odexed build. Doing an -eng will output a deodexed build. luch full_toro-eng.


----------



## Adam80460 (Jun 7, 2011)

Cool bro thanks, learn something new everyday i suppose .


----------

